# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ինչու՞ ենք մենք սովորում

## Մանե

Ճիշտն ասած ես այս հարցի շուրջ ընդհանրապես չէի մտածել. Այսօր ինձ այդ հարցը տվեցին և ես ընկա մտածմունքների մեջ.
Ինչ նպատակ ունի մեր սովորելը և ինչու ենք մենք ընդհանրապես սովորում

----------


## Arisol

> Ճիշտն ասած ես այս հարցի շուրջ ընդհանրապես չէի մտածել. Այսօր ինձ այդ հարցը տվեցին և ես ընկա մտածմունքների մեջ.
> Ինչ նպատակ ունի մեր սովորելը և ինչու ենք մենք ընդհանրապես սովորում


Եթե ամեն մեկը նման կերպ մտածեր ու չսովորեր, ապա մենք հիմա դժվար թե կիմանայինք, թե ինչ ա համակարգիչը, հեռուստացույցը, հեռախոսը և շատ-շատ նման բաներ: Եթե չես ուզում սովորել, ապա մի սովորիր, չէ որ դա քեզ համար ես անում ու միգուցե, եթե ինչ-որ բանի լավ տիրապետես սովորելու միջոցով, ապա կկարողանաս մարդկությանը օգտակար լինել(օր.՝ լավ բժիշկ դառնաս և փրկես շատ մարդկանց կյանքեր, կամ իրավաբան դառնաս և պաշտպանես անմեղ մարդկանց իրավունքները և այլն):

----------


## Մանե

> Եթե ամեն մեկը նման կերպ մտածեր ու չսովորեր, ապա մենք հիմա դժվար թե կիմանայինք, թե ինչ ա համակարգիչը, հեռուստացույցը, հեռախոսը և շատ-շատ նման բաներ: :


Aristol ջան ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս.Ես ոչ թե չեմ ուզում սովորել.այլ պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա թե մենք հանուն ինչի ենք սովորում. Ընդունված ա չէ որ նախ դպրոց գնանք, հետո համալսարան հետո մեկ ուրիշ տեղ և այսպես շարունակ.


> Եթե չես ուզում սովորել, ապա մի սովորիր, չէ որ դա քեզ համար ես անում ու միգուցե, եթե ինչ-որ բանի լավ տիրապետես սովորելու միջոցով, ապա կկարողանաս մարդկությանը օգտակար լինել(օր.՝ լավ բժիշկ դառնաս և փրկես շատ մարդկանց կյանքեր, կամ իրավաբան դառնաս և պաշտպանես անմեղ մարդկանց իրավունքները և այլն):


համաձայն եմ

----------


## Arisol

> Arisol ջան ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս.Ես ոչ թե չեմ ուզում սովորել.այլ պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա թե մենք հանուն ինչի ենք սովորում. Ընդունված ա չէ որ նախ դպրոց գնանք, հետո համալսարան հետո մեկ ուրիշ տեղ և այսպես շարունակ.


Մանե ջա՛ն, սխալ չեմ հասկացել, դա շատ վերացական եմ ասել, քեզ ի նկատի չեմ ունեցել:
Հանուն գիտության ենք սովորում, հանուն մարդկության…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հաստատ մարդկանց օգնելու կամ գիտությունը զարգացնելու համար չեմ սովորում: Ես սովորում եմ, որովհետև բաներ կան, որ ինձ հետաքրքրում են, ուզում եմ իմանալ: Դա ընդհանուր առմամբ: Իսկ բուհում սովորում եմ, որ կարողանամ փող աշխատել, ընտանիքիս հույսին չմնամ: Հիմա կասեք, թե էս ինչ բժիշկ է, բայց եկեք ռեալ նայենք. սովորես-սովորես, հետո ինչքան էլ մարդկանց օգնես, հո սոված չե՞ս սատկելու: Ես չեմ ասում միլիոններ վաստակեմ, ես այնպիսի մասնագիտություն եմ ընտրելու, որը միլիոններ չի բերում: Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ որևէ մեկից կախված չլինել:
Բայց եթե Աստված ասի ուսումդ թող և ուրիշ բանով զբաղվիր, հաստատ կանեմ  :Think:  Աստված ավելի լավ գիտի, թե ինչ է ինձ պետք:

----------


## emo

Օրինակ մարդը ինչի չի ուզում մահանա? անընդհատ ձգտում է ապրելու.
թեկուզ լինի շատ  տարեց ու «մի ոտը են աշխարում » մեկ է իրականում չի ուզու(հաշվի չեմ առնում որ ասում են՝ «վայ մեռնեի պրծնեի» -- դա ուղակի ասում են,իսկ որ գալիս է պահը, ամեն ինչ անում են մահից խուսափելու համար):Սրա պատճառը այն է,որ Աստված ի սկզբանե մարդուն ստեղծեց հավիտյան ապրելու համար ,հետո.... դա փոխվեց,բայց այդ հավիտյան ապրելու ցանկությունը մնաց մարդու մեջ,երևի գենում...
Նույնել սովորելու մասին կարող եմ ասել,Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց ու մարդը՝դեռ չծնված ու ծնվելուց հետո անընդհատ պետք է զարգանար,նորանոր բաների հասներ,գտներ, ստեղծեր և այլն,ինչը հիմի կատարվում է, ու ետ ամեն ինչը սովորելու արդյունքում.Մի խօսքով  առանց սովորելու չի լինի ,չես կարող շարժվել առաջ... մարդու բնույթն է այդպիսին միշտ զարգանալ....Նույնը և հոգևորի մասին կարելի է ասել, եթե չսովորես չես կարող ձգտել ու չես  հասնի ....

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի խօսքով առանց սովորելու չի լինի ,չես կարող շարժվել առաջ... մարդու բնույթն է այդպիսին միշտ զարգանալ....Նույնը և հոգևորի մասին կարելի է ասել, եթե չսովորես չես կարող ձգտել ու չես հասնի ....


 :Smile:  Լինենք խելացի կույսերի նման և մեզ հետ ունենանք ձեթի լրացուցիչ պաշար:

----------


## emo

> Լինենք խելացի կույսերի նման և մեզ հետ ունենանք ձեթի լրացուցիչ պաշար:


Ահա :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մարդ մինչև կյանքի վերջը սովորում է, պարզապես շատ-շատերը դա չեն ընդունում: Կյանքի ամեն մի փուլ նման է դպրոցական մի դասարանի, ամեն մի ժամանակահատված ունի իր նպատակակետը: Մարդ իր կյանքում ձգտում է հասնել բարձունքների: Ոմանց համար դա փողն է, ոմանց համար՝ գիտելքը: Գիտելիքը ձեռք բերողը հենց անմիջականորեն ուսանում է ու ցույց տալիս, որ գիտելիք ձեռք բերելը իր կյանքի իմաստն է: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր ձգտում են գումար ձեռք բերել… ախր դա էլ է գիտելիքների հետ կապված…

----------


## Մանե

> Ես հաստատ մարդկանց օգնելու կամ գիտությունը զարգացնելու համար չեմ սովորում: Ես սովորում եմ, որովհետև բաներ կան, որ ինձ հետաքրքրում են, ուզում եմ իմանալ: :


Բայց չե՞ս կարծում որ եթե չսովորեիր,չէիր իմանա որ այդպիսի բաներ գոյություն ունեն

----------


## Artgeo

> հա էլի ումա պետք սովորելը, ենել ֆիզմաթում սովորելը...
> արժի էթալ կով պահել...


Կով պահելու համար էլ է պետք սովորել  :Wink: 

Ես սովորում կատարելագործվելու, հետաքրքրությունս բավարարելու, ինչու ոչ նաև ինքնահաստատվելու համար։ Սիրում եմ խելացի ու կրթված մարդկանց ու ինքս էլ ձգտում եմ լինել խելացի, իսկ դրա համար պետք է սովորել։ Վերջապես վերջին տեղում չէ նաև կոնկուրենցիան։Գեզ դուր եկած տեղը աշխատելու համար պիտի լինես լավագույնը։

----------


## Արսեն

Ոմանք սովորում են  ԲՆԱԶԴԱԲԱՐ, մոդայից ելնելով, տանը չթթվելու համար:
Խելացի մարդիկ էլ սովորում են գիտելիքներ ստանալու, հետաքրքրություններից ելնելով, մասնագիտություն ստանալու համար, որ կարողանան հետագայում գտնել իրենց տեղը կյանքում և ապահովեն ապագան...

----------


## Lapterik

Սովորել էն էլ ֆիզմաթում, երանի էն օրերը: Ու իրոք ֆիզմաթում սովորելը էտքան էլ հեշտ չի: Կուզենայի էլի 6-րդ դասարան լինեի, գոնե մի շաբաթով, գնայի ֆիզմաթ:Էնքան եմ ուրախանում, որ ֆիզմաթցի եմ տեսնում: Էրեխեք սովորեք էլի, պետք կգա: Հաստատ: Սովորում եմ, չեմ էլ պատկերացնի, որ հիմա ես կարայի չսովորեի ու ես էլ չգիտեմ հիմա ինչ կանեի:

----------


## Rafael

Ես գիտեմ այն որ ոչինչ չգիտեմ, իսկ ուրիշները դա էլ չգիտեն: ՍՈԿՐԱՏ
Ահա թե ինչու պետք է սովորել: Հ.Գ. Իմ կարծիքով:

----------


## Վազգեն

Սովորում եմ, որովհետև առանց համապատասխան կրթության իմ առջև դրված նպատակներին չեմ կարող հասնել։  Իսկ նպատակներիս հասնելու համար և՛ գիտելիք է պետք, և՛ դիպլոմ։

----------


## Աբելյան

իմ սովորելը անիմաստ ա. մասնագետ չեմ դառնալու, բանակ գնալու եմ, աշխատանք էլ չեմ գտնելու

----------


## Script

Սովորում եմ, որ աշխատանք գտնեմ ու լավ փող վաստակեմ  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Սովորում եմ, որ աշխատանք գտնեմ ու լավ փող վաստակեմ


Շատ ճիշտ պատասխան.
Ես էլ եմ սովորում, որ աշխատանք գտնեմ ու լավ փող վաստակեմ.

----------


## AG16

Սովորում են գիտելիքի համար, տարբեր շրջապատներում ճիշտ դրսևորվելու համար, ապագայում լավ աշխատանք, լավ կյանք ունենալու համար:

----------


## Սամվել

Էտա մնում  :Jpit: 

Կամ

Որովհետև հլը չենք կարողանում  :Lol2:

----------


## Freddie

Էս ոչ մեկը չկա, որ սովորում է ինչ ա  թե սիրում է իր մասնագիտությունը։  :Shok:  Ոնց ա է՜ 21-րդ դարը մարդկանց վրա ազդում։ Սաղ մենակ ապագայում աշծխատելու համար են սովորում։  :Sad:  Տուխուր տեսարան է։

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս ոչ մեկը չկա, որ սովորում է ինչ ա  թե սիրում է իր մասնագիտությունը։  Ոնց ա է՜ 21-րդ դարը մարդկանց վրա ազդում։ Սաղ մենակ ապագայում աշծխատելու համար են սովորում։  Տուխուր տեսարան է։


ՈՒրիշ տարբերակ կա՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Freddie

> ՈՒրիշ տարբերակ կա՞


Բա ոնց չկա։ սովորել, որ աշխատանքից հետո թոշակի անցնենք։  :LOL:  Չէ, բայց էս տարբերակն էլ տխուր ստացվեց։  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս ոչ մեկը չկա, որ սովորում է ինչ ա  թե սիրում է իր մասնագիտությունը։  Ոնց ա է՜ 21-րդ դարը մարդկանց վրա ազդում։ Սաղ մենակ ապագայում աշծխատելու համար են սովորում։  Տուխուր տեսարան է։


Հա Ի՞Նչ.. Ես սիրում եմ իմ մասնագիտությունը... Բյաց դե իմ մասնագիտությունը սովորում եմ որ վաղը մյուս օրը աշխատեմ ...  :Hands Up:  թե չէ հո հավեսի համար կիսահաղորդչային ֆիզիկայի գրքեր չէի կարդա  :Crazy:   :Viannen 09:  :LOL:

----------


## Mari_A

Սովորելու համար, նախ և առաջ պետք է ձգտում` նպատակներին հասնելու և համապատասխան գիտելիք ստանալու համար: Այսօր շատ են այնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր վճարում են ուսման համար, բայց նույնիսկ ''ԲՈՒՀ''-ի տեղը չգիտեն, իրոք ցավալի է, որ վաղը մյուս օր նման ''մասնագետները'' մեր հասարակությունում տեղ են ունենալու:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ինչու՞ ենք մենք սովորում


Սովորում ես նրա համար, որ հետագայում հասնես այն ամենին ինչով քեզ ապահովված կզգաս, *ինչ որ մեկից  կախված չես լինի*, սովորում ես , որ ինչ որ չափով զարգացնես գիտելիքներդ, կարևորը ամբողջ կյանքում ունենաս այն ինչին ձգտել ես.. :Smile:

----------


## naghekyan

Կարծում եմ, որ շատ լուրջ հարց է այս հարցը: Երանի յուրաքանչյուր սովորող գոնե տար այդ հարցը իրեն, էլ չեմ ասում որ լավ կլիներ, որ նաև հարցի պատասխանը իր համար գտներ: Չնայած, որ յուրաքանչյուրիս պատասխանի մեջ կլինի սուբյեկտիվ, անձնական մաս, բայց բաներ կան, որ ընդհանուր են այն բոլոր մարդկանց համար, որոնք սովորում են: Մասնավորապես. յուաքանչյուրս կարիք ենք զգում ամենատարբեր ոլորտների մասնագետների այս կամ այն հարցը լուծելու համար` սկասած առողջությունից վերջացրած հարմարություններից: Սա մեկ: Երկրորդ. յուրաքանչյուր հասարակության դեմքը կազմում է մտավորականությունը: Իսկ սա երկրի համար շատ կարևոր է այն էլ այսոր` երբ գլուխն է հարց լուծում ոչ ամուր բազուկը: Վերջիվերջո, սովորելու ընթացքում մարդ ձեռք է բերում ոչ միայն գիտելիքներ, այլ նաև "սովորում է" բարոյականություն, դաստիարակվում է լավ մարդուն բնորոշ հատկություններ ունենալու: Ուսումը երկրի և մարդկության համար լավ և պիտանի քաղաքացի ձևավորելու միջոցն է: Վերջում կուզենայի հիշեինք հանճարեղ փիլիսոփայի խոսքերը. "Գոյություն ունի միայն մեկ բարիք` դա գիտելիքն է, և միայն մեկ չարիք` տգիտությունը:"  Սոկրատես

----------

Գանգրահեր (11.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Սովորում եմ,որ հասարակության մեջ հարգված լինեմ որպես բանիմաց մարդ :Xeloq: ,ունենամ լավ աշխատանք և կարողանամ իրագործել ցանկություններս: :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Մոդայա, համ էլ պապան ու մաման ասում են.
-Էն անգրագետ Վարուժի տղա Գուրգենչիկը սովորի, դու` չէ:

----------

Գանգրահեր (11.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Շատ ճիշտ ես,հիմա շատ են նմանները,թե դրանցից ինչ մասնագետ :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## Shah

Հա գոնե ինադ ընգնելով թող սովորեն...
Սովորել, սովորել ու էլի սովորել... Էհ Իլյիչ, ինձ ինչքան հիշում եմ` սովորում եմ, բայց մարդ պիտի սովորի, կարևոր չի որտեղ ու ինչ կարևորը սովորի, փորձ ունենա...
век живи век учись все равно будешь дураком...  :Jpit:  մեկին մի անգամ ասեցի` ինձնից նեղացավ...

----------

Freeman (16.04.2011), Գանգրահեր (11.09.2010)

----------


## Meme

Հետաքրիրա,բայց ինչ դժվար հարցա էս հարցը....իհարկե պետք է սովորենք,որ կարողանանք աշխատելով հետագայում ընտանիք պահել,և բացի դրանից նաև, որ ունենանք գիտելիքներ ընդանրապես առօրյաում կիրառելու համար,որոնցից մեկն է հենց բժշկությունը,ու չեմ հասկանում էն, որ ընդունվում են,ու չեն սովորում :Angry2: .....անգամ, եթե տվյալ մարդուն ամուսինը չթողնի որ աշխատի ,կյանքում նա կարող է գիտելիքները օգտագործել հիվանդ երեխային խնամելիս,և այլ դեպքերում.....

----------


## Հիդրոգեն

> Ինչու՞ ենք մենք սովորում Ճիշտն ասած ես այս հարցի շուրջ ընդհանրապես չէի մտածել. Այսօր ինձ այդ հարցը տվեցին և ես ընկա մտածմունքների մեջ. Ինչ նպատակ ունի մեր սովորելը և ինչու ենք մենք ընդհանրապես սովորում


և հետո...



> հետաքրքիր ա թե մենք հանուն ինչի ենք սովորում. Ընդունված ա չէ որ նախ դպրոց գնանք, հետո համալսարան հետո մեկ ուրիշ տեղ և այսպես շարունակ.


Ինձ թվում ա, որ քո մոտ երկու հասկացություն միմյանց միջև են խառնվել, և շփոթությունը դրանից է ծագում։ Մի կողմից գոյություն ունի մարդու ի ծնե, բնազդային հակվածությունը (հետաքրքրվածությունը) սովորելու և նորն ուսումնասիրելու հանդեպ։ Մյուս կողմից մարդկային սոցիալական համակարգերում այսօր շատ ամուր ինտեգրացված է մանկապարտեզա-դպրոցա-համալսարանային կառույցը, որը ուսուցմանն ավելի շատ վնասում է՝ դեռ վաղ տարիներից մարդկանց մեջ այդ հետաքրքրությունը տագնապով փոխարինելով, քան թե օգնում։
Ես նաև կավելացնեի, որ ուսուցանումը այդ կառույցի նպատակներից էլ չէ և որ այս երկու գաղափարների ձուլումը իր բնույթով չի տարբերվում աստվածայինի և կրոնական կառույցների փոխասոցիացումից (և երկրորդի ոտնձգություններից առաջինի ինքնաբավարարությանը), բայց ք.ո. նման կարծիքը մեծ հավանականությամբ ընդունվելու է որպես ծայրահեղական և հոռետեսական, ապա այս դեպքում կբարարարվեմ միայն առաջին պարբերության տակ ստորագրվելով։

----------


## erexa

Որ վերջում անգրագետ չմեռնենք:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Սովորում ենք, որ մարդ լինենք ու մեզ մարդ զգանք:  :Smile:  Չէ որ կյանքում մարդն պետք է ունենա իր դերն հասարակությունում, իսկ հասարակության մեջ կրթված, բանիմաց մարդիկ միշտ էլ իրենց տեղն ունեն ցանկացած տեղում ու բնագավառում:

----------


## soultaker

Իմ կարծիքով սովորելը պետքա ոչ թե նախորդի գործին, այլ լինի գործի հետ համատեղ: Այսինքն ինչ-որ առումով պիտի լինի հետևանք, երբ որ մի բանա պետք լինում անել, փորձես անել ու ձեռի հետ նոր բան սովորես: Թե չէ սովորելը կդառնա ինքնանպատակ, ասենք որ դնում են ուղղակի ինչ-որ գիրք ծերից ծեր կարդում են, էնքան որ լսել են թե լավ բանա, իսկ իրանց չգիտեն էլ թե ինչքանովա պետք: Ախր էնքան բան կա սովորելու, որ եթե կոնկրետ գործ չես անում, չես կարա նենց բան սովորես որ հաստատ իմանաս պետք կգա:

----------

Ripsim (14.01.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Ես ինձ համար կառանձնացնեմ 2 հիմնական պատճառ՝ իրենց ենթապատճառներով.

Արտաքին և ներքին:
Արտաքինը մասնագիտություն ունենանլն ու փող աշխատելն է, կրթված լինելը: Սովորում եմ, որովհետև սիրում եմ խելացի մարդկանց: Եվ վերջապես հասարակությունն(նաև ընտանիքը) է լավ ընդունում և ան:
Ներքինը, որն ավելի կարևոր և հիմնավոր դրդապատճառ է, հետաքրքրությունն է: Լիքը հետաքրքիր, առեղծվածային, անհայտ բաներ կան, որ ձգում են: Լինի դա մասնագիտական, թե ոչ: 







Հ.Գ. Վերջապես իմանալու եմ, ստորագրությունս որտեղից ա

----------


## Ripsim

> Իմ կարծիքով սովորելը պետքա ոչ թե նախորդի գործին, այլ լինի գործի հետ համատեղ: Այսինքն ինչ-որ առումով պիտի լինի հետևանք, երբ որ մի բանա պետք լինում անել, փորձես անել ու ձեռի հետ նոր բան սովորես:


Համաձայն եմ միանշանակ, բայց այն դեպքում, երբ համատեղ արվող գործը և ուսումը ունեն նույն ուղղվածությունը, իսկ այդպես ոչ միշտ է պատահում...





> Թե չէ սովորելը կդառնա ինքնանպատակ, ասենք որ դնում են ուղղակի ինչ-որ գիրք ծերից ծեր կարդում են, էնքան որ լսել են թե լավ բանա, իսկ իրանց չգիտեն էլ թե ինչքանովա պետք: Ախր էնքան բան կա սովորելու, որ եթե կոնկրետ գործ չես անում, չես կարա նենց բան սովորես որ հաստատ իմանաս պետք կգա:


Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե անընդհատ ֆիլտրես, թե ինչն է քեզ հենց այս պահին պետք, շատ բան բաց կթողնես...Իմ կարծիքով, եթե ինչ-որ բան իրոք սովորում ես ու անում ես հաճույքով, ոչ թե անգիր անում ու քննության հաջորդ օրը մոռանում, ապա հաստատ պետք է գալիս :Smile:

----------

